# Your favorite & least favorite saddle



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

What's your favorite saddle and what makes it special? -- How long have you had it for, and is there a story behind it?

Do you have a saddle that you regret acquiring? & Why?


----------



## kool rider84 (Nov 24, 2008)

well i've bought a hilason and a billy cook saddle

i loved the hilason one because the price wasn't so high and it was very comfortable and the leather was great.

The bolly cook saddle was a knock-off and broke within 4 uses 

I've had hilason for a while now and i order alot of them for my family members too


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

i have a custom built that was my grandpa's which he got built about 5 weeks before he died. The saddle is an all rough out cutting saddle (peronally the looks of it are a little much for me) i dont like a completly roughed out saddle. The cantle and every thing....But it has value to me. One day i let my step dad take it for a mountain ride because its te only saddle that fits his big mare. Well he thought he would clean it when he got back....the saddle was wrecked. It changed the color of the whole saddle. i sent it back to teh guy who made it(who made all of my grandpas saddles) and he complely overhauled the saddle. took off lots of the rough out and replaced it wtih smooth leather. the saddle sits now in my living room on a stand and no one is aloud to use it!!!


----------



## TXHorseLaw (Nov 20, 2008)

My favorite: the saddle my husband had made for me by Bob's Custom Saddles. It was made for me, and is beautiful. And, since it's a "Bob's", it has actually dramatically INCREASED in value (something that I've never had happen before!). Highly recommend it. It's the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden (English or Western), it's designed for close contact with the horse, fits perfectly, and if I ever needed to sell it, any horse trainer will instantly buy it from me because there aren't many used "Bob's" saddles on the market. If you can find one, used, buy it! You'll never regret it!


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

My old, old, old Circle Y trail saddle is incredibly comfortable and fits many different horses quite nicely. Everybody who has ridden in it has commented on how comfortable and well-made it is. I acquired it for free because it had a broken tree so the only cost was to have a new tree put in it.

I also have an old Schumacher dressage saddle that is tremendously comfortable. When I ride, the last thing I want to be thinking about is my saddle. This saddle is very well balanced and allows me the freedom to apply my aids subtly and accurately.

I have never owned one before, but I have ridden in enough to know that the Crosby Prix des Nations close contact is awful. Crosby is actually one of my favorite brands, but I will avoid riding in this saddle at all cost!


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

My most favorite saddle of all time is the Clinton Anderson close contact saddle made by Martin. 

I love it all the way around. It fits all of my horses and is very well made for the money.

I was fortunate to have bought it a couple of years ago at the more resonable price of $1,200, now they are over $1,700 and I'm thinking I never would have bought one at that price. But, knowing what I know now after owning it, I would pay that price. 

I have had lots of other brand names, Billy Cook, Circle Y's, Big Horn, Cordura models, and nothing has ever come close to this one. 

TXHorseLaw, you have me intrigued by the Bob's. I have heard good things about them. 

I have also been interested in the Fallis Balanced Saddles. I would love to hear if anyone likes those. 

banoota, you never said what you like or didn't like.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

My favorite saddle is my keiffer dressage saddle, I brought it new, we looked at all the keiffer saddles and talked to lots of proffesional saddle fitters from kieffer and choose one that would best suit me and my horse and it was proffesionaly fitted so it's just the most perfect saddle, it took months to choose it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm referring to western saddles here as I don't have that much experience with english ones. 

I really dislike those cheap leather or synthetic saddles. They are very uncomfortable to sit and don't fit horses either. Also have really bad words to say about Wintec: it broke on me going down hill after just couple years of mild use causing an accident. 

On my saddle shop I tried like 20-30 saddles and got Alamo trail pleasure saddle. Nice looking and very comfortable and fit both my horses (even though it's qh bars and one of my horses is on narrow side).


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

My favorite nostalgic saddle is my Crosby Sovereign Prix des Nations. It was the second saddle I ever bought (first being a regular PDN) and it engraved proper equitation into my body. The Sovereign leather is to die for and it still looks brand new after about 10 years of riding lessons on hundreds horses at numerous barns across the country. It fit every horse too! It now sits in my closet waiting the next time I take it out for a cleaning.

My favorite current saddle is my Forestier Boeckelo. I haven't actually ridden in it yet because it takes a short girth (which I don't have). I don't even ride XC, but man, that thing is a beauty! Far nicer then my Butet, Childeric, or Delgrange.

The saddle I regret buying was a 16" Circle Y. It was too big and I had to sell it. It was gorgeous.


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Saddles*

Hi,

My personal favourite saddle is a dressage saddle. No specific brand just a plain dressage saddle.
I was taught to ride in a dressage saddle, it helped me find that true balance and deep seat and when i ride in another different saddle for example an all purpose i feel lost. 
At the moment however, i just bought a Barclay Suprema Dressage Saddle $337 (inc. postage) and I would have to say it would be my best buy!
I personally dislike synthetic saddles, i find them to be for the lazy people who cant be bothered to clean their tack and find them to be very unappealing.
Then again it might be because i show a lot and leather is the only thing allowed!

Also dont forget. Dont buy a saddle just because it has such and such name and has a big price tag. Look around, and choose a comfortable one for you and your horse and dont worry about the brand etc.


Hope It Helps!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My favorite saddle at the moment, is my Ovation jumping saddle. It's very comfortable and for the price, i feel it has nice leather. Unfortunately its too small so it throws off my position.

I too dislike synthetic saddles. I love the feel of leather and I actually enjoy oiling/cleaning it.



LizAndCollin101 said:


> Also dont forget. Dont buy a saddle just because it has such and such name and has a big price tag. Look around, and choose a comfortable one for you and your horse and dont worry about the brand etc.


I'm going to have to disagree with you on this. There are some saddles that are cheaply made but very inexpensive (I saw some for sale for under $90 new)

I feel with saddles, you get what you pay for. If you get a cheap saddle, you're getting exactly that, a cheap saddle. However, if you can find a good name brand saddle used, its better to buy that.


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you on this. There are some saddles that are cheaply made but very inexpensive (I saw some for sale for under $90 new)
> 
> I feel with saddles, you get what you pay for. If you get a cheap saddle, you're getting exactly that, a cheap saddle. However, if you can find a good name brand saddle used, its better to buy that.


 
I didnt say that buying cheaper saddles is a good idea ; i was stating that some saddles can be purchased for under $500 and be really great like most of my saddles. All of my saddles have cost way under $400 and have lasted me 10 years and still look brand new and work absolutely fine.


----------



## jmjackson712 (Nov 21, 2008)

honestly, I've only ever owned a billy cook, but have obviously ridden other saddles (ranch and roping saddles) and love my Billy Cook. It's pretty much an all around saddle. Can be used for roping, pleasure riding, etc. Looks great and hardly looks used. I LOVE IT. My wife barrel races and uses a Bob Marshal treeless saddle and says she will NEVER go back to a treed saddle again. I have sat in it and they are VERY comfortable with big swells so you are DEFINITELY not coming out of it.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i have a blue ridge barrel saddle not the top end of saddles but it fits my barrel racing horse and its so light which makes hnim happier before that i had a circle Y all around saddle which was beautiful but was heavy and didnt fit my younger gelding and was heavy and made riding him misrable .. so im happy with my barrel saddle


----------



## OliviaM14 (Mar 7, 2009)

I love my prestige. and sooooo many ppl are going to kill me for this, but vegas hurt my booty so much they are so hard.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Favorite: English Stubben

Least: Cut back knock-off made of cheap indian leather. Thankfully it was cheap.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My favorite saddle is the one I am in now. It is an off brand(Circle W, I believe), but works just as well as the top brand saddles, and it completely safe and sturdy, not to mention, the tooling on it is AWESOME. But, brand speaking, my favorite is Tex Tan. My last saddle was a Tex Tan barrel saddle and lasted me forever, but I outgrew it and I bought the Circle W.

My least favorite is Wintec Western saddles. I can't think of ONE good thing about them, other then they are CHEAP. Seems to me like they are cheaply made too. I wish their western saddles had as much quality as their English saddles.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

My favorite saddle is my new saddle, Tucker Gen II endurance with western fenders. Has a flex tree with gel by the withers for my horses comfort. Good quality leather, though it is light weight, 21 or 22 lbs. Plenty of rings to hook on to for my gear and latigo straps too. Memory foam seat sooooo very compfy for me and trail stirrups also very compfy for me. Fits me and fits my horse for many hours of compfy trail riding.

Wouldn't hesitate to purchase another Tucker and am acually looking at different styles for my hubby or friend to ride in. Hopefully will find a good used one as they are a bit pricey.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My fave saddle right now is my Simco-Longhorn roping saddle. Very reasonably priced about 6 years ago at $745 with roping flank set and tooled breast collar included. It has fit all the horses I have ridden (except the perch) and is very comfortable. VERY well made and incredibly sturdy, it took a percheron to hurt it even a little bit and even then, it was an easy fix.

The only saddle that I really don't like is my Dad's custom made Billy Cook from the '70s. The seat is so wide and flat that it feels like I'm sitting on a board and I have zero security in that saddle.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had a few saddles over the years....it's hard to find a really good one.
My favortire would be my most recent purchase, a Nevada Reiner by Continental Saddlery. it was a bit higher on the price rand (approx US $2000) but they threw in a nice free breastcollar and free shipping. If my bum could smile, it would in this saddle. I'll never ride in anything again. It is super comfy for trails, lessons, and racing (I've not tried roping as of yet, too pregnant!) My only complaint is that it is very heavy (35 pounds)
Worst saddle purchase was a cheap draft saddle for my clyde mare. The horn snapped off the first use! I've learned you get what you pay for, don't buy cheap and expect amazing quality


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

My favorite is my first saddle, which I still have. It is a Crosby sovereign prix des nations the classic model with no knee pads. When I bought my first horse my trainer had some tack that a friend who had fallen on bad times had given her to sell. Amongst the items was this saddle and it fit my horse beautifully. It was brand new never been ridden in, but had a cut in the seat where a vengeful boyfriend had cut into the saddle leather with a knife. I got it for $300 and sent it to a saddler who used to work for Crosby to have it repaired. She put a patch on it, that makes it look like it was made to be there. 

My least favorite is anything with big knee rolls and a lot of bulk. I am also not a fan of synthetics. I too am a fan of classic look of leather and love to soap up a leather saddle and make it shine.


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Rocking R. Can't say enough good stuff about it  My show saddle is a Rocking R and luckily i just came into a used but new (if that makes sense) Rocking R training saddle for a great price so now I'm set  Just trying to figure out what English saddle to go for


----------



## SillyKobie (Jul 21, 2009)

My favorite is my jumping saddle. It is an 18" (I am 6ft tall and need leg room) close contact. It is a Dominus and is fantastic for stadium, cross country, and flat work alike.
I am also very fond of the Courbette Vision.
My least favorite is my Wintec 500. I outgrew it and am ready for a new saddle, perferably one that is leather. This is an OK saddle for people who are just learning dressage, but if you dig a bit deeper and go out to pay a bit more for a different saddle, go for it. Save the cash and get something other than a Wintec. I am still trying to get rid of mine to pay for a new one! lol


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

My favorite saddle is a plaid cloth western saddle. I don't know why but, I'm the only one in the barn that likes this saddle, they all say it's ugly and yes it is, but it's so comfortable.


----------



## horsecrazy050 (Oct 20, 2009)

My favorite saddle is my Tucker Old West. I bought it through craigslist for a fraction of its original cost and i just love it. The gel seat, the overall look and fit makes this my favorite saddle. Saving $1300 makes me happy. 
Least favorite, my cheap knockoff saddle that sits in the shed since I bought my Tucker.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I dont even know the brand of my saddle...if it even has one...its some off brand I bought from my feed store for $250 and it is the best dang saddle I have ever rode...Its a comfy tough little thing and ive rode the tar out of it in the year an a half ive owner it but it no worse the wear! There is something to be said about nice off brand saddles...just cause its not a big name in saddles doesnt mean its a peice a crap either...an for the price it has def. already paid for itself...I ride all the time in it, atleast three times a week usually all year around...more often then that in the summer...lol Love the little thing as cheap an off branded as it is lol

The least favorite saddle ive ever rode was my friends cheap little synthetic...it was horridly uncomfortable and so easy to mess up it was like sitting a death trap...


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Fave - Antares
Least Fave - Pessoa, these used to be nice saddles, now the leather is cr.ap and the seats are too hard.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

For western saddles I am totally jealous of my friend's Natural Performer and plan on stealing it one day (shhhh don't tell her that hahaha) but as of right now I have a reallly old Billy Cook saddle. I don't like it but I don't dislike it either

My least favorite western saddle would be without a doubt the wintec western saddles. They are poorly made and the stories I've heard scared me


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I currently despise every saddle I have ever tried. My first one, an HDR synthetic ap was so comfy for me, but had the weirdest shaped gullet. I had to sell it because it didn't fit my horse. I'm trying to find a nice western one that won't hurt me or my horse.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

Out of all the saddles I've ridden in my all time absolute fav. has to be the Bates all purpose. SOO comfy. and least is western saddle, or maybe the one i rode in was kinda hard. since i rode english i might have not been used to it too.

~AL615


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

My favourite saddle is the one that I use on my paint, a Continental. It's so comfortable although a little heavy for me to lift.
I've tried other ones too but none was as soft in the seat as this one. Also I like that it has a nabuck covered seat, makes it easier for me to stay on (or, it helped when I started riding) ;-)


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

My favorite saddle is my Tucker High Plains, love how that cantle holds you in so nice and comfy and secure. The worst was a Circle Y barrel saddle that fit like crud and rode like a board. The one that got away was a Rocking R gaited that I still wish I hadn't sold.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I love Stubben's. My first saddle was a beautiful and barely used Stubben Sigfried VSS. Loved it and I totally 100% regret selling it.

My other absolute favorite was a beautiful Rembrandt that I too, regret selling.

Both saddles fit like a glove and were so comfortable. Loved them both - I tried tracking down both saddles just recently but those who bought from me, sold them as well. 

Meh, lesson learnt.

The saddle I cannot stand, are HDR's. Cheaply made, I don't like them at all. I was using an HDR and it started to come apart, and friends who rode with me had HDR's and they too, fell apart. The leather is cheap quality as well. Blah all round.


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

best saddle is my hereford balanced ride it is made after the fallis saddle disign really really puts you in the riders groove least fave a american i bought after my divorce and I was broke It was a cheap saddle that was terribly uncomfortable


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Favorite Western: Blue Ribbon or Silver Mesa (sooo sad you can't get them anymore)

Favorite English: Lynn Palm Alliance


----------



## Sootie (Oct 25, 2009)

My favourite saddle would definatly have to be my Bates Dressage Saddle. I bought it second hand and it has to be the most comfortable saddle I have ever owned. The worst saddle I have ridden in is the saddle that the pony I am currently schooling came with. It is a very old Wintec and is lumpy, stiff and has the thingys above where you hook the stirrup leather digging into you legs. :-|


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I have my junior jumping saddle. The seat is a little small, yet the saddle itself is so comfortable. I got it as a gift from my riding instructer. Never looked back. = )


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love my Circle


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love ym Circle Y barrel saddle. It's so comfortable and it fits almost all my horses perfectly.

I also have an older english jumping saddle (Brand = ??) that was what I learned to jump in a few years ago. I still like to jump in my western, though!

And then theres the stiff, old, dead wintec one I have that Mom and I used to break in colts and weeellll....let's just say it isn't as good as it used to be


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

arabchica said:


> best saddle is my hereford balanced ride it is made after the fallis saddle disign really really puts you in the riders groove least fave a american i bought after my divorce and I was broke It was a cheap saddle that was terribly uncomfortable


Hmmm... Hereford balance ride, interesting, I have never seen one, do you have a picture. Would love to see how the seat is made. Hereford makes a great saddle and I am just wondering if it is similar to their Kotula model.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> I love ym Circle Y barrel saddle. It's so comfortable and it fits almost all my horses perfectly.
> 
> I also have an older english jumping saddle (Brand = ??) that was what I learned to jump in a few years ago. I still like to jump in my western, though!
> 
> And then theres the stiff, old, dead wintec one I have that Mom and I used to break in colts and weeellll....let's just say it isn't as good as it used to be


Do you know which model the circle y is? I'm looking at a few and wondering which ones are the best.


----------



## folsomblues (Nov 5, 2009)

My favorite saddle is the one I have right now, a Black Country Ricochet close contact.

My least favorite is any Stubben. Every single one I have sat in feels like I am sitting on a 2x4. I also hate that they are "U" shaped, doesn't fit my flat backed TB at all.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I LOVE my Martha Josey barrel saddle by Circle Y, it is soo comfy and very nice to look at. I like crates saddles to. My least favorite is the synthetic saddles.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I like my Betta endurance saddle. The plus is the weight, while a good leather saddle runs up to 40 pounds mine is in the 15 pound range. If you spent alot of time in the saddle the horse appreciates the weight break. I find it comfortable, I can ride a buck or a jump with it. It seems to stand up fine, I have about 4000 miles on it without undo wear but the BEST PART is the tree can be removed from it with little effort, the tree can be custom fitted to the horse, built up or cut down until the tree mirrors the horses back and then reassembled with only a screw driver to make a custom fit saddle.


----------

